# ELF or Motul. Do you think there is any real difference in a chipped 1.8T at 7,500 intervals?



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

I've been happy to run Motul and then last oil change I ran ELF because I couldn't find any Motul. Now I can get Motul close by....


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: ELF or Motul. Do you think there is any real difference in a chipped 1.8 ... (Spa_driver)*

Both are good, Im running ELF Exellium NF in my S/C-ed 24V, and so far I like it.
I was looking also into Motul.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: ELF or Motul. Do you think there is any real difference in a chipped 1.8 ... (Spa_driver)*

Both are good. No issues I can see even with a chip. LOL
Question is what ELF oil did you use and what Motul Oil do you use?


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: ELF or Motul. Do you think there is any real difference in a chipped 1.8 ... (AZV6)*

I was using Motul 5W-40 300V and EFL 5W-40 Excellsium. Sure they cost a little more than your garden variety synthetics but what is an additional $10-20 when you are talking about your engine's health?


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: ELF or Motul. Do you think there is any real difference in a chipped 1.8 ... (Spa_driver)*

Motul is the best really. 300V is great stuff. 
They cost more for a reason, you always get what you pay for...most of the time. Plus not probably cost effect nor easy to pick up.
I use the 300V in my Alfa.



_Modified by AZV6 at 3:04 PM 12-11-2008_


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: ELF or Motul. Do you think there is any real difference in a chipped 1.8 ... (AZV6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZV6* »_Motul is the best really. 

"The Best" really?

I love me some 300V too, but I'm close enough to know there's better.
I don't think this is what the thread is about anyway.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: ELF or Motul. Do you think there is any real difference in a chipped 1.8 ... (franz131)*

Better than 300V maybe but you may be going far and beyond what a normal street car needs.


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: ELF or Motul. Do you think there is any real difference in a chipped 1.8 ... (AZV6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZV6* »_Better than 300V maybe but you may be going far and beyond what a normal street car needs.

I'm asking this question only because I'm not as convinced as the two guys working at the new performance shop that they are really going to sell me 300V for $8 a 2 liter can.








Wish I had the money right now to go down there and clean them out.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: ELF or Motul. Do you think there is any real difference in a chipped 1.8 ... (Spa_driver)*

Motul 300v is really a racing oil, do you really need that for a street car?


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: ELF or Motul. Do you think there is any real difference in a chipped 1.8 ... (Spa_driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spa_driver* »_
they are really going to sell me 300V for $8 a 2 liter can.








Wish I had the money right now to go down there and clean them out.









$8/can!!!!!!!
Borrow the money, you can resell it and make money.
BTW, not a road car oil at all, way too much good stuff that's bad for cats (as in converters)


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: ELF or Motul. Do you think there is any real difference in a chipped 1.8 ... (franz131)*


_Quote, originally posted by *franz131* »_
$8/can!!!!!!!
Borrow the money, you can resell it and make money.
BTW, not a road car oil at all, way too much good stuff that's bad for cats (as in converters)

Good to know here with the Terminator and all....


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: ELF or Motul. Do you think there is any real difference in a chipped 1.8 ... (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_Motul 300v is really a racing oil, do you really need that for a street car?

Actually it is made for both street and track. Plenty of detergents for street use.
I would not hesitate to use it only because I live in a high heat climate and it works well in my Alfa V6 engine.
$8 for a 2 L 300V, no way. Wholesale is not even that cost.


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: ELF or Motul. Do you think there is any real difference in a chipped 1.8 ... (AZV6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZV6* »_
Actually it is made for both street and track. Plenty of detergents for street use.
I would not hesitate to use it only because I live in a high heat climate and it works well in my Alfa V6 engine.


No question about it's capability, it really is excellent oil, but your Alfa is 18 years old. 
A new car is going to see dramatically shorter life of those expensive catalytic converters. 
When I see an API SM donut show up on that cool metal can, I'll take it all back.


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: ELF or Motul. Do you think there is any real difference in a chipped 1.8 ... (franz131)*

well, i noticed a lot with motul. i run total/elf 5w40 but when i had motul my engine felt a lot smoother.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: ELF or Motul. Do you think there is any real difference in a chipped 1.8 ... (crazymoforz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazymoforz* »_well, i noticed a lot with motul. i run total/elf 5w40 but when i had motul my engine felt a lot smoother.

What type of 
otul and what type of Elf?


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: ELF or Motul. Do you think there is any real difference in a chipped 1.8 ... (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_
What type of 
otul and what type of Elf?

Motul Engine Oil 8100 Xcess 5w-40
Elf Excellium NF 5w40


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: ELF or Motul. Do you think there is any real difference in a chipped 1.8 ... (crazymoforz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazymoforz* »_
Motul Engine Oil 8100 Xcess 5w-40
Elf Excellium NF 5w40

Nice, Im using currently Elf Excellium NF...so you think Motul is better?


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: ELF or Motul. Do you think there is any real difference in a chipped 1.8 ... (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_
Nice, Im using currently Elf Excellium NF...so you think Motul is better?

i felt a smoother engine. i liked how you could just tell that it is really lubricated. lol. im not saying that elf is bad, both are excellent at what they do, but my engine liked the motul. so im switching over and sticking to motul. 


_Modified by crazymoforz at 10:23 PM 12-21-2008_


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: ELF or Motul. Do you think there is any real difference in a chipped 1.8 ... (crazymoforz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazymoforz* »_
i felt a smoother engine. i liked how you could just tell that it is really lubricated. lol. im not saying that elf is bad, both are excellent at what they do, but my engine liked the motul. so im switching over and sticking to motul. 

_Modified by crazymoforz at 10:23 PM 12-21-2008_

As nutty as this sounds my engine felt the same way with Motul 300V.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: ELF or Motul. Do you think there is any real difference in a chipped 1.8 ... (Spa_driver)*

I just put in motul x-cess 8100 5w40 in my gti today and I noticed the same thing, it just feels really smooth now.. call me







, but it really does seem to run smoother


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: ELF or Motul. Do you think there is any real difference in a chipped 1.8 ... (Slayer)*

Well I went down to buy those 2 liter cans for $8. "They just went up to $30"....the first guy was just confused.








I bought some x-cess 8100 5W-40 to put back into the VW this weekend because the ELF immediately made my car run a little less smooth. I'm also getting the same oil in 5W-30 for the Subaru and switching away from the 5W-40 that I was using in it.


----------

